# Insurance



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I got the 16gb version at Staples a few days ago and have been feeling the need to upgrade to the 32gb through one of the ebay deals that have been poping up recently. I got a 1 year insurance plan through Staples for $50 but will need a new one if I go through with the upgrade. What is the best insurance to get after buying online? Include pricing if possible please.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

www.squaretrade.com


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome thanks! Any idea what their deductible is?


----------



## Fixer (Dec 29, 2011)

There is none, at least when I last read their terms.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

